# Marijuana Now Legal at US Bases in Colorado?



## Havoc13 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sure many of you will be interested to know that *pot is now legal and available for sale* at US bases in Colorado.  

Many thanks to @lindy for this "story."




> COLORADO SPRINGS)  In Congressional testimony leaked to the New York Times, Pentagon officials quietly admitted that a Mexican company, “Los Zetas, LLC”, won a no-bid contact to be the sole supplier of organic marijuana for the Army and Air Force Exchange Service (AAFES) business monopoly.  High-quality cannabis in smokable and edible forms has been sold on select US military bases in Colorado since pot became legal in the state on January 1st of this year, and original sales expectations are already up in smoke, as are the food courts outside AAFES stores throughout the state.





> The revenue from sales at military exchanges, which are free of both Federal and State taxes, exceeded expectations to that point that pot profits can not only eliminate the 1% decrease in veterans’ retirement cost of living adjustment (COLA) recently inflicted on retirees by Congress, but also are enough that military retirees could actually see a COLA increase of 2.5% over the cost of inflation in their monthly checks.
> 
> Unfortunately, Congress voted to keep the military pay cut in place and instead use AAFES profits to give themselves a raise.


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 13, 2014)

This isnt duffleblog or anything else of the sort????  I find it hard to believe that we wouldnt have recieved any heads up on how this is to be implemented.


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally, AAFES will be profitable again...


----------



## Havoc13 (Jan 13, 2014)

Il Duce said:


> Finally, AAFES will be profitable again...


You know that little plaque on the wall where they say "AAFES has donated XXXXX to MWR programs on this installation based on sales in this store?"

Yeah, they're going to need a bigger plaque...


----------



## txpj007 (Jan 16, 2014)

Mother EFF...thanks for the heads up that shadowblog is satire.  Guess I should have read the shadowblog sticky first.  Damn its been forever since I beat my boots....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Man I was LMAO the whole way through that article, fucking Los Zetas LLC & Bloods Inc, that's pure gold! 

Well done!


----------

